# Maiar Power Levels?



## ZehnWaters (Oct 1, 2021)

We know that power levels among the Maiar was a pretty wide, sliding scale (Sauron is clearly more powerful than, say, Boldog (if Boldog existed as an Orc-shaped Maia)). How would you go about ranking them all? Melian and Sauron seem to be towards the higher end. I'd always assumed that the 5 Wizards were towards the middle, to lower-half but the Nature of Middle-Earth describes them as great spirits of the Maiar.

What're your thoughts?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 1, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Boldog (if Boldog existed as an Orc-shaped Maia)).


I have no combat records of these Boldogs. Strictly to speak, the soldiers's quality is often the best reflection of their commanders standard, thus the Boldogs would receive nothing but "boo" when we asset their power. Or do you have any sources that these Boldogs appeared massively in those annihilated orcish units? 



ZehnWaters said:


> 5 Wizards were towards the middle


I'm pretty sure Saruman was enough to take on Sauron on his own, according to JRRT's direct description to these Istari, calling them "as mighty as peer to Sauron", in Similarion or possibly other sources, unless your sample of Sauron was with the One Ring. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 1, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> I have no combat records of these Boldogs. Strictly to speak, the soldiers's quality is often the best reflection of their commanders standard, thus the Boldogs would receive nothing but "boo" when we asset their power. Or do you have any sources that these Boldogs appeared massively in those annihilated orcish units?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Saruman was enough to take on Sauron on his own, according to JRRT's direct description to these Istari, calling them "as mighty as peer to Sauron", in Similarion or possibly other sources, unless your sample of Sauron was with the One Ring. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I know Sauron called him "Little Saruman" and that he feared the 9 Ringwraiths, though both were after he was in a limited, incarnate form.


----------

